# Egg collection at RFC



## Keepingpositive4more (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi I am doing egg collection tomorrow at rfc and I am worried about the pain, in origin I was knocked out for it thank god. What do they give u in rfc, I am very sore now and uncomfortable during tracking scans so worried 


Thanks


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Keepingpositive,

Don't stress as the Royal will give you enough pain relief to keep you comfortable, I didn't find it too bad and enjoyed finding out how many eggs as they were counted plus my DH was able to be with me and feel part of it. Hope it all goes well and you get plenty of juciy eggs!!!

Gilly xx


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi keeping positive 

How did yr treatment go? Im waiting with RFC at the mo so im all biz!


----------



## Keepingpositive4more (Sep 21, 2012)

Thx it went ok, was hoping for 2 follicles but only got 1 staff were amazing, seriously best treatment ever


Good luck


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Thats good, one is better than none and it only takes one! Best of luck!!


----------

